# netzunterhemd im sommer - was kann es?



## x-rossi (19. April 2007)

was kann so ein netzunterhemd im sommer?

bei der heißen fußball-wm letzten sommer hab ich die teile bei fast jedem spieler gesehen, tourfahrer haben auch netzunterhemden an ... eigentlich könnte ich mir blind so ein netzunterhemd zulegen, oder?

und wenn, welche marken gibts noch ausser brynje oder adidas? ist netz auch netz oder gibts da jetzt auch so dolle unterschiede, dass preisunterschiede von 15-20 euro gerechtfertigt wären?


----------



## dubbel (19. April 2007)

brynje!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micki (19. April 2007)

Habe eins von Brynje und eins von Odlo. Das Odlo finde ich angenehmer auf der Haut. Die Fasern sind irgendwie weicher.


----------



## prismaster (19. April 2007)

ich hab eins von vangard ---> trikotexpress24.de


----------



## Bond007 (19. April 2007)

Trage ebenfalls eins von *Odlo*, seitdem ich bike - egal ob´s nun draußen heiß oder kalt ist (okay, im Winter bike ich net!), aber ist insgesamt angenehm zum Fahren, da der Schweiß wesentlich schneller nach außen abtransportiert wird!


----------



## yellow_ö (19. April 2007)

ebenfalls immer mit Unterhemd, liegt enger an und saugt den Schweiß weg --> keine Verkühlung mehr.

adidas, Agu, Odlo, Löffler (sehr dick), Falke
Falke dünn im Sommer, wenns richtig heiß ist.

dann noch spielen mit/ohne Ärmel / Träger, ...


----------



## dubbel (19. April 2007)

hallo yellow, 
es geht um NETZ-unterhemden.


----------



## makau1980 (19. April 2007)

Hallo,

also ich denke mal die meisten *Funktionsunterhemden*sind *Netzunterhemden*. Ich bin eine zeitlang ohne Unterhemd gefahren und hatte eigentlich nur wärme Funktionsunterhemden zum Skifahren. Habe mir dann von Odlo erst ein "cool" und dann ein "light" gekauft (jeweils als Trägerhemd). Das cool ist aus einem "gröberen Netz" als das light. Soll bewirken dass die Fasern den Schweiss aufnehmen und dieser verdunstet. Dazu wird ja Wärme benötigt und somit soll es kühlen. Ist zumindest deutlich angenehmer als ohne und durchaus eine gute Investition. Das light ist ein "engeres Netz" und dadurch wärmer, ich habe auch den Eindruck dass der Schweiss nicht so gut transportiert wird. Auf jedenfall sollte es eng anliegen.


Gruss makau


----------



## Micki (19. April 2007)

makau1980 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich denke mal die meisten *Funktionsunterhemden*sind *Netzunterhemden*.


 
Nein


----------



## x-rossi (19. April 2007)

dann wirds wohl ein brynje. macht schon optisch einen einen sympathischeren eindruck: >>> und >>> 

p.s. fallen die unterhemden normal aus? oder größer, kleiner?


----------



## yellow_ö (19. April 2007)

also mein eines *Netz*unterhemd (Löffler X-light) ist natürlich auch ein *Funktions*unterhemd 
... und dabei bedeutend wärmer als die dünnen *Funktions*teile von Falke, Agu oder das Adidas running Unterhemd. 

Außerdem ist eine Unterscheidung zwischen Netz- und Funktionsunterhemden total schwachsinnig, Sorry.

PS: von Löffler hab ich 2, das Netz- und das dicke Unterhemd, nur als zus. Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (22. April 2007)

Habe ein Löffler. 
Bin super zufrieden, und weiß echt nicht, warum ich so lange ohne gefahren bin. Ist eine Offenbarung.
- es klebt nichts mehr
- man fühlt sich trocken, auch an den wichtigen tagen  
- ein enges Trikot lässt sich wesentlich leichter ausziehen
- wenn man damit im Schlafzimmer steht, will niemand mehr Sex und man kann biken gehen


----------



## Wolfcry (22. April 2007)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> also mein eines *Netz*unterhemd (Löffler X-light) ist natürlich auch ein *Funktions*unterhemd
> ... und dabei bedeutend wärmer als die dünnen *Funktions*teile von Falke, Agu oder das Adidas running Unterhemd.
> 
> Außerdem ist eine Unterscheidung zwischen Netz- und Funktionsunterhemden total schwachsinnig, Sorry.
> ...




Von Löffler habe ich das Transtex X-Light. Das ist kein *Netz*Unterhemd aber natürlich ein Funktionsunterhemd. Mit richtigen Netzunterhemden habe ich keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Durch die Netzstruktur liegt weniger Faser auf der Haut, der Feuchtetransport von zum Trikot hin ist schlechter. Die Luft in den Netzwaben ist ein guter Isolator, an heißen Tagen ist ein Netzunterhemd wärmer als eines mit normaler Faserstruktur. Das mag zwar paradox klingen, ist aber deutlich spürbar. Erst wenn Du das Trikot ausziehst und fährst und die Luft durchs Netz zieht ist es kühler.


----------



## makau1980 (22. April 2007)

Wolfcry schrieb:


> Die Luft in den Netzwaben ist ein guter Isolator, an heißen Tagen ist ein Netzunterhemd wärmer als eines mit normaler Faserstruktur. Das mag zwar paradox klingen, ist aber deutlich spürbar. Erst wenn Du das Trikot ausziehst und fährst und die Luft durchs Netz zieht ist es kühler.



Also wenn ich bei etwas kühlerem Wetter mein "nicht Netz-"Unterhemd anziehe dann schwitze ich deutlich mehr als wenn ich das Netzunterhemd anhabe. Das die Luft ein guter Isolator ist, ist auch mir bekannt aber ich habe den Eindruck dass mein "Nicht-Netz"-Unterhemd mehr Feuchtigkeit (Schweiss) speichert und ich dadurch bei Abfahrten schneller friere. 

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die Aussagen von Odlo bezüglich der Temperatur/ Aktivität (auf der Homepage gibt es ein Diagramm) stimmen. Wenn das Netzunterhemd und das Trikot nicht mehr warm genug sind dann ziehe ich lieber noch eine Weste an als das "wärmere" Unterhemd.


Gruss makau


----------



## Wolfcry (23. April 2007)

makau1980 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich bei etwas kühlerem Wetter mein "nicht Netz-"Unterhemd anziehe dann schwitze ich deutlich mehr als wenn ich das Netzunterhemd anhabe. Das die Luft ein guter Isolator ist, ist auch mir bekannt aber ich habe den Eindruck dass mein "Nicht-Netz"-Unterhemd mehr Feuchtigkeit (Schweiss) speichert und ich dadurch bei Abfahrten schneller friere.
> 
> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die Aussagen von Odlo bezüglich der Temperatur/ Aktivität (auf der Homepage gibt es ein Diagramm) stimmen. Wenn das Netzunterhemd und das Trikot nicht mehr warm genug sind dann ziehe ich lieber noch eine Weste an als das "wärmere" Unterhemd.
> 
> ...



Funktionsunterwäsche hat die Aufgabe die Feuchtigkeit (Schweiß) sofort von der Haut wegzuleiten und an das Trikot abzugeben, wo dann die Feuchtigkeit verdunsten kann. Die Baumwollhemden vor vielen Jahren taten genau das nicht. Die saugten sich voll und man hatte ein nasses Hemd am Körper kleben. In der Abfahrt hat man dann gefroren, da die Verdunstungkälte direkt auf der Haut wirkte. Bei schweren Bergetappen bei der Tour de France gießen sich die Profis bei hohen Temperaturen bewußt literweise Wasser über das Trikot um den Körper durch die Verdunstungskälte zu kühlen. Für Hobbyfahrer nicht empfehlenswert. Ich bevorzuge ein Funktionsunterhemd mit einer "geschlossenen" Faser. Da wird die Feuchtigkeit schneller von der Haut abtransportiert als bei einem Netzhemd. Das ist wenigstens meine Erfahrung. 

Im Winter trainiere ich mit dem Rennrad auf der Rolle. Die TACX Basic hat eine elektronisch geregelte Wirbelstrombremse. Ich kann damit exakt reproduzierbare Leistungen einstellen und fahren. Bei konstanter Temperatur hinter einem großen Ventilator (mit Pulsmesser zur Kontrolle) also schon fast unter Laborbedingungen, habe ich oft festgestellt, dass ich nach dem Training mit einem Netzunterhemd auf der Haut feucht bis naß war und mit "normalem" Unterhemd nur etwas klamm.


----------



## xbeam (23. April 2007)

fritzn schrieb:


> Habe ein Löffler.
> Bin super zufrieden, und weiß echt nicht, warum ich so lange ohne gefahren bin. Ist eine Offenbarung.
> - es klebt nichts mehr
> - man fühlt sich trocken, auch an den wichtigen tagen
> ...



kommt darauf an, wer damit im Schlafzimmer steht ;-)


----------



## Hugo (25. April 2007)

hmmm...was kann denn ein netzunterhemd was ein funktionsunterhemd nicht kann?
weil einige ja scheinbar differenzieren. Hab wohl einige funktionsunterhemden aber eben keines aus "netz".

macht das wirklich einen unterschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (25. April 2007)

netz ist imho optimal für den sommer, wenn die hitze ein problem ist: 
das material kühlt besser als "normales" unterhemd und hält gleichzeitig trocken. 

also: ja, das macht wirklich was aus, ist aber kein muss.


----------



## AndyStolze (25. April 2007)

Ist es kein Muss, dass man ein Netzunterhemd anstatt eines normalen Unterhemds trägt, oder überhaupt.

Sprich: Wenn ich kein Netzunterhemd hab, zieh ich dann ein Unterhemd an oder nur das Trikot?


----------



## x-rossi (25. April 2007)

ich war eben zum ersten mal mit netzunterhemd unterwegs. irgendwie war ich die ganze zeit "trocken". das war gut.

behalte ich bzw. kann ich mit gutem gewissen weiterempfehlen.


----------



## dubbel (25. April 2007)

und welches jetzt? 

@ AndyStolze: entweder - oder.


----------



## AndyStolze (25. April 2007)

Also ich ziehe entweder Netzunterhemd mit Trikot oder Nicht-Netzunterhemd mit Trikot an?

Im Fahrradladen haben sie mir nicht direkt was davon erzählt. Nur, dass das Trikot relativ eng sitzen sollte, damit eben die Flüssigkeit abtransportiert werden kann!

Oder muss es das auch beim Unterhemd? Aber warum brauche ich dann zwei Schichten? Ist das dann net ein wenig sehr warm?

Ich bin etwas verwirrt!


----------



## downgrade (25. April 2007)

Ein Brynje-Netzunterhemd ist gut bei Temperaturen von 15 - 20 Grad, darüber ist es mir zu warm.
Ich trag das Brynje-Zeugs natürlich auch im Winter - gibt nix, was besser die Feuchtigkeit nach außen transportiert ;-

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## kroiterfee (26. April 2007)

zieh mal einer von euch nurn ein netzunterhemd an und dieser möge dann im hochsommer einen tag durch die berge gurken... die haut dnach möchte ich mal sehen... netzmuster


----------



## x-rossi (26. April 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> und welches jetzt?


achso, ja ... das von brynje.


----------



## dubbel (27. April 2007)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Oder muss es das auch beim Unterhemd? Aber warum brauche ich dann zwei Schichten? Ist das dann net ein wenig sehr warm?
> Ich bin etwas verwirrt!



lesen - denken - verstehen: 


			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> netz ist imho optimal für den sommer, wenn die hitze ein problem ist:
> das material kühlt besser als "normales" unterhemd und hält gleichzeitig trocken.


----------



## AndyStolze (27. April 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> lesen - denken - verstehen:



Okay, gut. Aber das beantwortet nicht direkt meine Frage.
Wozu braucht man zwei Schichten? Das Trikot nimmt doch auch Flüssigkeit auf, transportiert diese nach aussen. Durch das Verdunsten wir "gekühlt".

Warum also zwei Schichten? Im Winter wird's dir doch auch wärmer, wenn du mehr Sachen anziehst... Wärmestrahlung wird reflektiert.

Oder bringt das Netzunterhemd die Tatsache, dass das Radtrikot nun lockerer sitzen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (28. April 2007)

keine ahnung. 
bin kein textiltechniker. 
so lange es klappt, muss ich nicht wissen, wie es funktioniert. 

kühlung durch zirkulation? erzwungene konvektion? 
kühlt das stärker als nur durch freies verdunsten? 
gibts noch nen schornsteineffekt?


----------



## x-rossi (30. April 2007)

das netzunterhemd ist auf dem gipfel auch dafür gut, das nasse trikot vom köper fernzuhalten.

mein freund mit seinem normalunterhemd hat da oben im wind ein wenig gebibbert. ich habe nur den kühlen wind gemerkt, aber kein nasses trikot.


----------



## VelotechRot (8. März 2009)

Ich hole mal den alten Thread nach oben. Ich möchte mir ebenfalls ein Brynje Netzunterhemd zulegen. Allerdings probiere ich Klamotten lieber direkt als dreimal hin- und herzuschicken. Gibt es in München einen Händler der eine einigermaßen brauchbare Brynje-Auswahl hat?

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------

